# *New England Triple Threat Point Series*



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Racers!

The Northeast Indoor Carpet Racing Association is proud to announce the 2005-2006 New England Triple Threat! This is a 3 state, 3 track, 3 race point series. No drops! The races will be held at RC Excitement in Fitchburg, Mass, RC Madness in Enfield, Conn, and Maximus Raceway in York, Maine.

We have several sponsors but are actively looking for more. Do you have a product or company you would like to advertise to several hundred of the countries fastest racers in the country, shoot me an email! 

We have several classes still available. 

Special Thanks to:

Darkside Motorsports
Hyperform Racing
Source Racing Products
RC Excitement
RC Madness
Maximus
Supersport USA screen printing
Shadowstyle Designs

See you on the carpet!

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

to the top~


----------

